# Tiny Tots Beret Pattern and Pic



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

BERET

a few yards MC for knit 1/ purl 1 rib band
1-2 skeins of fun fur CC (any kind/any color)

Size 3 knitting needles
Size 6 knitting needles

With smaller needles and MC, cast on 73 (79, 83, 93, 101, 105) sts. Work 7 rows in K1, P1 Rib.

Row 8

Rib 4 (7, 4, 9, 5, 8), M1, [rib 6 (6, 4, 5, 7, 6), M1] 11 (11, 19, 15, 13, 15) times, rib 3 (6, 3, 9, 5, 7)  85 (91, 103, 109, 115, 121) sts.

Change to larger needles and CC.

Row 9 (RS)

Knit.

Row 10

Purl.

Row 11

K 1, [M1, k 13 (14, 16, 17, 18, 19), M1, k 1] 6 times  97 (103, 115, 121, 127, 133) sts.

Rows 12-16

Work in St st.

Row 17

K 1, [M1, k 15 (16, 18, 19, 20, 21), M1, k 1] 6 times  109 (115, 127, 133, 139, 145) sts.

Rows 18-22

Work in St st.

Shape Crown

Row 23

K 1, [k2tog, k 13 (14, 16, 17, 18, 19), ssk, k 1] 6 times  97 (103, 115, 121, 127, 133) sts.

Rows 24-26

Work in St st.

Row 27

K 1, [k2tog, k 11 (12, 14, 15, 16, 17), ssk, k 1] 6 times  85 (91, 103, 109, 115, 121) sts.

Row 28-30

Work in St st.

Row 31

K 1, [k2tog, k 9 (10, 12, 13, 14, 15), ssk, k 1] 6 times  73 (79, 91, 97, 103, 109) sts.

Rows 32-34

Work in St st.

Sizes 1-2 years (3-4 years, 5-6 years) only

Row 35

K 1, [k2tog, k 11 (12, 13), ssk, k 1] 6 times  85 (91, 97) sts.

Rows 36-38

Work in St st.

Size 5-6 years only

Row 39

K 1, [k2tog, k 11, ssk, k 1] 6 times  85 sts.

Rows 40-42

Work in St st.

All 6 sizes

Row 35 (35, 35, 39, 39, 43)

K 1, [k2tog, k 7 (8, 10, 9, 10, 9), ssk, k 1] 6 times  61 (67, 79, 73, 79, 73) sts.

Row 36 (36, 36, 40, 40, 44) and all WS rows

Purl.

Row 37 (37, 37, 41, 41, 45)

K 1, [k2tog, k 5 (6, 8, 7, 8, 7), ssk, k 1] 6 times  49 (55, 67, 61, 67, 61) sts.

Row 39 (39, 39, 43, 43, 47)

K 1, [k2tog, k 3 (4, 6, 5, 6, 5), ssk, k 1] 6 times  37 (43, 55, 49, 55, 49) sts.

Row 41 (41, 41, 45, 45, 49)

K 1, [k2tog, k 1 (2, 4, 3, 4, 3), ssk, k 1] 6 times  25 (31, 43, 37, 43, 37) sts.

Row

42 (42, 42, 46, 46, 50) Purl.

Sizes 3-6 months (6-12 months, 1-2 years, 3-4 years, 5-6 years)

Row 43 (43, 47, 47, 51)

K 1, [k2tog, k 0 (2, 1, 2, 1), ssk, k 1] 6 times  19 (31, 25, 31, 25) sts.

Row

44 (44, 48, 48, 52) Purl.

Sizes 6-12 months (3-4 years) only

Row 45 (49)

K 1, [k2tog, ssk, k 1] 6 times  19 (19) sts.

Row 46 (50)

Purl.

All 6 sizes

Row 43 (45, 47, 49, 51, 53)

K 1, [k2tog] 12 (9, 9, 12, 9, 12) times  13 (10, 10, 13, 10, 13) sts.

Row 44 (46, 48, 50, 52, 54)

P 1 (0, 0, 1, 0, 1), [p2tog] 6 (5, 5, 6, 5, 6) times  7 (5, 5, 7, 5, 7) sts.

Cut yarn, leaving an 18 inches [45.5 cm] tail. Thread tail through remaining sts, pull snugly and fasten securely. Sew seam.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for this pattern. It is exactly what I have been looking for to whip up for my 2 year old granddaughter. I am so far behind right now and needed something quick and easy to make. She will look adorable in this. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## historiclady (Apr 8, 2011)

Just bought some fun fur and was looking for a pattern. I noticed you have 6 sizes listed, but only 5 in any of the directions I read. What are the sizes from x(x,x,x,x,x) please. thanks so much for the pattern.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I see only 5 sizes mentioned also, but stitch counts for 6 sizes. So I am going to assume that the other size is newborn. 
I have saved the pattern and made notations for myself to check that out.

It is a very cute pattern, thanks for posting it Nanimal.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

What a fun pattern ...and how generous of you to share...
Would you happen to have this in a ladie size for chemo ladies?

Hugs and God Bless you,

Camilla



Nanimal said:


> BERET
> 
> a few yards MC for knit 1/ purl 1 rib band
> 1-2 skeins of fun fur CC (any kind/any color)
> ...


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

I am so sorry...here's the information I stupidly forgot to include in my haste to get this pattern posted:

SIZE: Newborn, 3-6 mos, 12 mos, 24 months (2 yrs), Child 4, Child 5-6

Circumference

13¼ (14¼, 15, 17, 18¼, 19) inches [33.5 (36, 38, 43, 46.5, 48.5) cm] 
Note: Pattern is written for smallest size with changes for larger sizes in parentheses. When only one number is given, it applies to all sizes. To follow pattern more easily, circle all numbers pertaining to your size before beginning.

New born is the first size outside the parentheses, and the other sizes are in the parentheses. There are 6 sizes listed.
Please forgive me for my oversight...
I do try to keep my roots covered, but I guess sometimes they peek through. LOL


----------



## historiclady (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you very much. The inches really help because my GD eas a preemie and ages are not my best measure. Good they won't be here til Dec. 26. Plenty of time for another hat!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Nanimal said:


> I am so sorry...here's the information I stupidly forgot to include in my haste to get this pattern posted:
> 
> SIZE: Newborn, 3-6 mos, 12 mos, 24 months (2 yrs), Child 4, Child 5-6
> 
> ...


Wellll.....you are human and things especially this time of year happen with our minds. No big deal!!!!!!!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Nanimal, I had guessed newborn but nice to have the measurements too.
I can't write a pattern so I am not complaining....
Don't think anyone else is either...
Love the photo, very cute hat, thanks again


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern, it is so cute.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Nanimal said:


> I am so sorry...here's the information I stupidly forgot to include in my haste to get this pattern posted:
> 
> SIZE: Newborn, 3-6 mos, 12 mos, 24 months (2 yrs), Child 4, Child 5-6
> 
> ...


I went looking on the Lion Brand for something and saw this pattern on their site. So got the correction from there that you missed.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> I see only 5 sizes mentioned also, but stitch counts for 6 sizes. So I am going to assume that the other size is newborn.
> I have saved the pattern and made notations for myself to check that out.
> 
> It is a very cute pattern, thanks for posting it Nanimal.


I found the pattern on the Lion Brand site. I was going through it for some last minute quick hats and scarfs and saw it there. Looks quick and simple. I think I am agoing to try using the Lion Brand Boa yarn for the hat instead of the Fun Fur since I have that. Should look okay I think.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> SylviaC said:
> 
> 
> > I see only 5 sizes mentioned also, but stitch counts for 6 sizes. So I am going to assume that the other size is newborn.
> ...


I think Boa and Eyelash will be just as cute.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> SylviaC said:
> 
> 
> > I see only 5 sizes mentioned also, but stitch counts for 6 sizes. So I am going to assume that the other size is newborn.
> ...


You are welcome. It is quick and simple...a couple of hours of steady knitting and it's done. Glad you like the pattern, and once again, my apologies for my haste. I promise I'm not senile, yet...just a little insane. HUGS


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Nanimal said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > SylviaC said:
> ...


Thanks I just made some ice scraper mits for each of my kids and for the girls I used the boa for the cuffs. It looks great. I am going to post photos of them when I get the last 1 done today. It was a bit hectic at work yesterday and didn't get the last one done like I had planned. Only a couple more rows to go and it will be done. I think I like the boa more than the fun fur.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Nanimal said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > SylviaC said:
> ...


OH I feel that way also most times. I do direct care for 2 adult men and one of them always seems to want to try to pull the wool over my eyes and he has only succeded once in the 2 hyears I have been working this program. I told him that I am not that old yet where he can get anything past me. LOL!!!!!!!!!! I am 63 and even my kids still think they can do it. I love watching them try. Especially the Grandkids. Nothing gets past Grandma and it is so frustrating for them at times.

I am thinking since I am running out of time here and with my work schedule this week 2 -16 hr shifts I will go through my yarn and see if I have the weight yarn that they are saying to use. But not sure. I may have to use a 4 weight and alter the pattern to a smaller size if I have to.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Nanimal said:
> 
> 
> > sam07671 said:
> ...


When you post the pics for the ice scraper mitts, would you mind posting the pattern? Mittens and Mukluks have now been requested to go with the beret. LOL!!!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Nanimal said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > Nanimal said:
> ...


Oh of course I will. No problem. I will finish the last one tonight. I worked a 16 hr shift yesterday but too many interuptions yesterday with my guys to get it done. Plus I did a few extra things around here. I do direct care and even though I bring my knitting to work for the lull times there is always shifts that they seem to be needing more things than normal and yesterday was just 1 of them. They are pretty much self sufficient but they just needed that extra 1 on 1 I guess yesterday LOL!!!!! I am hoping to get the phot posted tomorrow sometime as it is my day off.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Nanimal said:
> 
> 
> > sam07671 said:
> ...


Thank you so much, sweetie. I do appreciate it. HUGS


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Nanimal said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > Nanimal said:
> ...


I don't think that the type of mitts I made for the icescrapers is what you are looking for after I have thought about it. They fit over a icescraper and not the finger or hand type of mitts for the hands like a regular type of mitten. But I did finish the last of them tonight and will post a photo of them tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Nanimal said:
> 
> 
> > sam07671 said:
> ...


Ahhhhhhhhh...I see. Thank you for letting me know. The pattern for that would be great, too...


----------

